# Hi from Wisconsin



## rayg (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello All,

My name is Ray, and I'm up in central WI. It's been some time since I,ve kept "bugs" in jars, but a few weeks ago a friend who keeps tarantulas told me about mantid keeping and I thought it was a great Idea, so I ordered some hierodula membranacea from Mantis Place. Thank you Rebecca, they arrived healthy and I was happy to see fly parts in the bottom of the shipping cups, a sign of love. I'm going to school here and I'm studying ecological restoration, so I am a little hesitant about keeping non-native species. Come to find out there are no native species of mantids in WI, it's too far north and the winters are too long and cold. I used to keep herps when I was a teen-ager; as well as caterpillars to butterflies, and even once I kept an ootheca, and remember how cool it was watching all the little guys coming out and dangling. Now I have kids and hope to pass that love and fascination to them. This forum is an amazing resource and I really appreciate all the good information from all over the world everybody here is putting into it. Thanks.


----------



## acerbity (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome northerner B)


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you stay and have fun with us! From OHIO! ps that pic is very good, kinda looks like an outer space alien!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ray!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Ray!  Welcome to the forum from Malaysia!

Collin


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.Where is WI?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 19, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.Where is WI?


WI is short for Wisconsin which is a state in the U.S.


----------



## rayg (Aug 19, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.Where is WI?


Wisconsin is tucked on the western side of the Great Lakes just below Canada. Thanks for the welcome.

It's funny for me to be called a Northerner. I grew up in South Carolina, and sometimes the accent still comes out. I have spent a good portion of my life bouncing around the US: Colorado, North Carolina, New Mexico, Minnesota, and now Wisconsin. I guess in the end I am a Northerner now.

It's good to be here.


----------

